# Kona Project 2 fork ????



## crazdgunman (May 8, 2010)

I picked up a 2003 Kona Unit locally for $250. I stripped her down and kept the good parts (King headset, Paul rear hub and Truvativ cranks) I tossed out the rest and am currently having the frame powder coated Lamborgini orange. I need to get a new fork as the original had the steer tube cut to short for my liking. I am going to replace it with another (new) Kona Project Two ridgid fork. My question is which length to get ? 410mm or 440mm (center axel to crown race measurement. Whats the difference/ advantage of either ? I am going to stay with 26" wheels and Avid V-brakes BTW. I am sort of a newby and this will be my first SS build/rebuild.


----------



## jtrops (Aug 4, 2008)

If you want to preserve your geometry measure the fork you have and get a replacement that is the same. I would guess that it is 440 A-C, but nothing beats measuring to be sure. If you know the current A-C and you want to change the feel the 30mm difference will probably give you a little better than a 1 degree steeper geometry (if it is in fact a 440, it would be more slack by the same measure if it's currently a 410).


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

I'd do 410. Most of my rigid forks have been in that ballpark and I appreciate the handling. 

I personally think 440 sounds long for a frame built for an 80-100mm fork.


----------



## stenu (Dec 8, 2006)

I have a 2004 Explosif that has same geometry as I know. I have now the shorter version of Salsa's Cromoto forks (AC=425 mm). The bike feels quite well balanced with it. Anyway I have just ordered the longer Cromoto (AC=445) to give it a try with little slacker engines. With the shorter P2 you get an ultra fast steering, but originally Units were equipped with that fork.


----------



## crazdgunman (May 8, 2010)

stenu said:


> I have a 2004 Explosif that has same geometry as I know. I have now the shorter version of Salsa's Cromoto forks (AC=425 mm). The bike feels quite well balanced with it. Anyway I have just ordered the longer Cromoto (AC=445) to give it a try with little slacker engines. With the shorter P2 you get an ultra fast steering, but originally Units were equipped with that fork.


So if I go with a 445mm A-C it will "kick up" the front end a bit vs. running the shorter 410mm ? I think a little front rise might be a good/comfortable thing for me. I am sticking with a 26" tire so a little rise in the front will aid a little on bumpy/rooty trails I think. I am not an agressive rider by anymeans.....just trying to get back out on the trails with my 6 year old son and get some conditioning and shed some pounds. I am 5'11" x 240lbs. I would like to be 210lbs by end of summer if possible.


----------



## stenu (Dec 8, 2006)

Yes, with the longer fork you will get a bit more modern front end geometry as bikes tend to have slacker head angles nowadays. Anyway all Konas have quite slack seat angle and some might find that too slack with a longer fork.


----------



## stenu (Dec 8, 2006)

I tried the longer fork and I would say it is too long. The bike handles better with the shorter Salsa. In my optinion the 425 mm long Salsa Cromoto is the best option and it is available with the V-brake studs.


----------



## biketourings (Aug 21, 2013)

*Kona P2 440 on new MTB touring build*

I debated over the length to get as the shorter 410 had mid fork eyelets, wanted canti mounts for front rack installing like OMM brackets. Glad I went with the 440, nice handling, good geometry for touring and commuting.
Building a Fat Tire Touring, Trekking, Commuter Bike, by Rideon - Bike Tourings


----------

